# Airline Rollaboard Suggestions



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

The thread on weekend bags reminded me my old rollaboard bag is over the new 45" (total) size limit. I'll be flying internationally before long and definitely need something with wheels.
Anyone have some advice?
Thanks


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

Try Costco.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I use this from Hartmann for carry on up to a week business trips. Light weight, hanging garments wrinkle less than the standard cube design. Note, however, it is too wide to roll in an airplane aisle.

https://www.hartmann.com/shop/productDetail-sku-3225-I


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Since I had some trouble with my carry-on (size) last time:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94034

I just got this SwisGear Zurich 20" carry-on from Target

Size: 20Hx13Wx10D" 
And my Favorite feature: zippered side pocket that can hold a laptop

Want to keep this site going? Easy! If you buy online and go through the Target banner on this link in the upper left:

*Ask Andy Selected Merchants for Menswear, Shoes, and Grooming *

And moving this thread to the *Food, Drink and Travel Forum!

*Cdavant: Also look at the related threads that are listed at the bottom of the page.


----------

